# Can my 7 month old eat too much solid food?



## babymango (Jun 8, 2009)

DS is 7 months old. We started solids a month ago and he LOVES it. He self feeeds, unless it's something that needs a spoon where I pre-load the spoon and he brings it to his mouth himself.
He is eating like a pig!! Last night for dinner, he had a full avocado, a whole banana, a cup of shredded wheat type cereal, and a yogourt. That was right after he had a good nursing session with milk dripping from his mouth. At lunch, he had a piece of pork (about half of what I would eat), a cup of green beans, a toast with apple sauce, a pear and some cheese.
We don't end the meals because he's full, we end because I either run out of food to give him, or he gets sleepy. He always signs "more" and pants until i put something on his tray.
He's put on over a pound in 2 weeks.
It's hard to tell how much he takes in when he nurses, but he nurses as often as before and there's still plenty of milk
Isn't food for fun until 1 year? Does he just like playing with the food and not realizing his stomach is getting really full?
If he really over ate, he would just bring it back up right? He seems happy after a meal, once he gets over the fact that there's no more food.
Should I keep giving him even more??


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

I don't really know the answer to this, but I just wanted to say WOW that's a lot of food! I am amazed when dd eats half an avocado.

But that is impressive! I guess I would worry because I would think the baby isn't going to drink enough milk after all that food, but you also say that he is drinking, as well as those are pretty good nutrient dense meals anyway. So unless he weans himself by mistake I'd say go for it!?


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I would say that's too much food.

The solids will make him less hungry for breastmilk. Even if he is still nursing, he likely won't be taking in as much with a tummy full of solids. The breastmilk (and/or formula) is necessary for proper brain development during the first year.


----------



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

That sounds like WAY too much food to me. His tummy is still pretty small. I can't imagine a 7 month old being able to do that? Does he spit up food afterwards? When you say "eating" do you mean EATING it and not dumping it around? Sorry, I just don't get how a little tummy could actually handle all that









I wonder if he gets the feeling of being full or not? I've read where some people actually do not have that trigger feeling and tend to gorge (and can become obese). Also I wonder if he feels like he is pleasing you when he eats? Are you making a big fuss over how much he's getting in there? I'm just trying to think of possibilities!


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

That is more than I eat in a meal!!!

We do BLW also and I had the same concern at first. I would have to say - and this is by no means anything but my opinion - that is probably too much food. I think healthy eating habits are established right away and although he is eating healthy food, I kind of think he is learning to overeat. Maybe stop halfway through his 'normal' meal and offer him the breast so he fills himself up on milk. Or just offer him the breast more often so that he is less inclined to overeat the solids...


----------



## tmwmommy (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow! That is a lot of food. I would be afraid that he's going to fill himself up on food and not eat enough breast milk. My dd is almost 18 months and can barely eat a whole banana.


----------



## allical1284 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tracymom1* 








That is more than I eat in a meal!!!











Sorry, I have no advice or helpful info though...


----------



## babymango (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks ladies!
I read everywhere that babies eat just as much as they need, to let them set the pace, etc, but that seems to be advice for babies who eat little food. My gut tells me this isnt meant for a baby like my son, im glad to hear that you share my concern.

To answer the comments/questions...
Im really trying to let him lead and no push him either way in terms of how much he eats. I never comment on his intake or encourage him to eat more. I doubt he's eating to please me, he does the same when im not paying too much attention. That was the first thing that came to mind here too, so i've been really careful about it.

He's never spit up after. In a way, I wish he did, because then it would be a clear message! I have no idea how he fits all that food in his tiny stomach. And yes, the food ends up in his stomach, not the floor or his bib/shirt/hair. After some meals, I actually search for food around him because i cant believe it's really all gone.

And yeah, that's as much as I eat in a meal too! Sometimes i don't even get to eat while he's eating because i have to keep cutting and presenting food to him (I don't want to dump everything on his tray from the start so he can at least pace himself a little)

I like the advice of nursing half way through the meal, I will definately try that. I'll also try cluster feeding in late afternoon (he tends to eat more at dinner time)

Should I pick food that is less calory dense (instead of avocado let's say?) On the other hand, I don't believe on putting babies on a diet!


----------



## kdescalzi (Jul 30, 2007)

op...my dd now 9mo eats just like your lo and has since she started solids. I thought I would withhold solids until 9/10 mo this time to ensure longer breastfeeding but she had other plans







I have never seen a baby take to food like her. Also like your lo, dd still nurses the same amount. She can and does eat more than her 3yr old brother. All her food is healthy and nutritious so I let her feed herself until I can cleary see she is done...throwing pieces to the dogs or playing with it. She never spit up/has gas/ or gets constipated so I let her choose how much she wants to eat. Isn't BLW exactly that...letting the baby lead????


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

You could try nursing before he eats. I've read that that is a good thing to do to make sure that breast milk continues to be their main nutrients and ensure breast milk doesn't dry up.


----------



## Emily24Dow (Feb 25, 2016)

My son is exactly the same way. Has it leveled out yet? Any suggestions?


----------



## elliha (Jul 20, 2014)

I would go with the flow as long as he is not constipated. However, I would not give him second servings but let him fill up on breastmilk if he still wants more after his first portion. My daughter loved eating food and while I didn't limit the amount during the meals we actually served her food she only got food at set times and then breastfeeding in between. At 7 months she had two meals, lunch and dinner, at 10 months we did lunch, two snacks and dinner and at about 1 years of age we did breakfast, lunch, two snacks and dinner. In between meals she breastfed and I offered the breast after lunch and snacks but before breakfast and not at all after dinner since I wanted a bit of a break before I would nurse her to sleep. 

I was so scared the food would make her stop breastfeeding but she still has one nursing session a day at 3,5 years of age and had I not chosen to limit feeds at about 2 she would probably still feed 3-5 times a day.


----------



## mtrhuynh (Feb 25, 2016)

It's amazing. I never see any baby can eat a lot of food like your baby in my country. They even don't want to eat and their parents have to do a lot of things for them, but they still don't want to eat. It's hard to feed the babies in my country.


----------

